# Blue Marble BF HM Male x's Solid Blue HM Female



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

I started conditioning this pair about a week and a half ago. I noticed the pair mating on 01/24. This went on all day... Over... and over...

Today I noticed over a hundred fry. The nest was very small and I didn't think there would be so many. I can't wait to see what they will look like. I have photos of the male in my album but I will upload the one the female shortly.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

wow more fry can't wait to see them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pictures!=)


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

I still see over 50 fry in the tank. I'm not going to count as there are so many:lol:

Here is a photo of the male. He has black dots all on his face. I'm working on getting photos of both male and female and will post them as soon as I do.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow thats a beauty right there!


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

he is beautful, can't wait to see more photos


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

:0 I want fry. I'll trade you! Haha. I had the super blacks spawn but the male ate the fry...anyway I have like 30-40 super red fry...HMPK.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

These all died because I fed them too late=( I'll try this pair again for sure!

Good thing is my Melano DT BF Male and Black Dragon female spawned and hatched the next day with over 100 fry. This thread helped me date the hatchlings but I wish I still had these little guys.

The female I used with this male is the blue one at the bottom.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! Sorry to hear about them, though. If you try the pair again, pics pics pics! <3


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, I definitely will try this pair again. I'll update this thread as soon as I do.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cant wait.


----------

